# just diagnosed



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I got a call from my family dr that the thyroid tests came back Hashimoto's disease.
I did my intro a wk ago or therabouts (in that section) if you want to read about me so far.
I'm 38. 4 kids. Living in AZ with hubby.
and have MULTIPLE nodules on my thyroid, found by accident since I've had neck pain and had to have an MRI.
I'm scared.
Nervous. 
Happy they finally know.
I'm always depressed, when not on meds I am suicidal.
I am on meds now, been since March, and on and off since 1993 or thereabouts.
I'm constapated ALWAYS.
100 pounds overweight. I think I weighed 252 today.
I'm 5'6" so you do the math 
Any help, support, would be great.
My endo specialist appt is Nov 9.
wish me luck.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I got a call from my family dr that the thyroid tests came back Hashimoto's disease.
> I did my intro a wk ago or therabouts (in that section) if you want to read about me so far.
> I'm 38. 4 kids. Living in AZ with hubby.
> and have MULTIPLE nodules on my thyroid, found by accident since I've had neck pain and had to have an MRI.
> ...


Hi, nickimcn. I do remember your first post. So glad you are being referred out to an endo and I hope he/she does a radioactive uptake scan. The first plan of action should be to rule out cancer.

Then there should be antibodies' tests. Do you know what tests your GP ran by chance?

Any of these?

SI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

I also added some other info which should be helpful to you.

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=thyroiduptake

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

I am curious to know how your GP decided that you have Hashimoto's. Did he/she say?

We are here for you and I know all of us will be anxious to be supportive of you on your journey back to health and physical fitness.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, you've got a great opportunity to turn things around.

I don't know how you're defining suicidal, but if you think your issues are reaching that point you need to get in to see a psychotherapist immediately.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with CA-Lynn.

I don't believe "suicidal" is part of thyroid (symptoms).

You need to seek help above and beyond.

Good luck and God bless.

ASAP for you!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hi, nickimcn. I do remember your first post. So glad you are being referred out to an endo and I hope he/she does a radioactive uptake scan. The first plan of action should be to rule out cancer.
> 
> Then there should be antibodies' tests. Do you know what tests your GP ran by chance?
> 
> ...


I know T3 and T4 were ordered.
Other than that I'm not sure.
I will be picking up the results/paper tomorrow~I'm going to request from the GP.
I'm not sure how they determined HASHI. I assumed it was by the blood tests?
I'll keep you posted when I know.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> OK, you've got a great opportunity to turn things around.
> 
> I don't know how you're defining suicidal, but if you think your issues are reaching that point you need to get in to see a psychotherapist immediately.


I have been on anti depresants as long as I can remember, maybe 10+ years?
I've always felt 'depressed' and at one time they said 'mood disorder'. I am not having thoughts of suicide anymore~I'm taking Celexa and it works pretty good.
I woke up yesterday and just bawled my eyes out though. I think all this information/dX is getting to me now.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

GD Women said:


> I agree with CA-Lynn.
> 
> I don't believe "suicidal" is part of thyroid (symptoms).
> 
> ...


I read that depression was (severe).
I'm not sure, I just know that I've had depression for a long long time.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes depression in thyroid can be severe, however, not suicidal severe.
I have Graves' rage and depression myself. Last bought of depression was last winter, all winter or 7 months and I was very glad to see summer, for my summer activities are very much a deterrent. But never, ever, have I thought of suicide. I have graduated to anxiety medication on an as need bases and even with the summer deterrents I faithfully take them when needed. But I'm not suicidal.

The most important thing is that you are taking antidepressants and under a doctors care for depression and being suicidal, but maybe not the right doctor (?)


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds like your sudden crying jag is a new thing. OF COURSE these are symptoms that would make anyone scared and nervous! I think you will find people here to be quite encouraging and supportive. There are some on this forum who can advise you about what to specifically ask your new endo doc about the thyroid nodules. Just try to hang in there and keep us up to date with your symptoms and (I'm guessing) upcoming diagnostic tests. Hope we can help you with pointers to good information and sharing of similar symptoms to help you until your endo appt.!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I know T3 and T4 were ordered.
> Other than that I'm not sure.
> I will be picking up the results/paper tomorrow~I'm going to request from the GP.
> I'm not sure how they determined HASHI. I assumed it was by the blood tests?
> I'll keep you posted when I know.


Good. When you get the lab results and post them here, please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I read that depression was (severe).
> I'm not sure, I just know that I've had depression for a long long time.


Take a deep deep breath, Honey Bunny! We are here for you and if hormones are whacked (and thyroid are hormones too), the disruption can and does affect the limbic portion of the brain which is very dependent on sufficient amounts of T3 for good "limbic health!"

You may find this helpful and reassuring........

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14677082


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> Good. When you get the lab results and post them here, please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.
> 
> How are you feeling?


thank you for asking andros.
i am tired, exhausted ALL the time.
i work from home, so at least that makes my life a little easier.
ive been having headaches.
i went to the pain management dr yesterday and he says i have arthritis in my neck.
he suggested an epidural injection.
i go on nov 1st for that.
gosh, it's always something ha ha:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> thank you for asking andros.
> i am tired, exhausted ALL the time.
> i work from home, so at least that makes my life a little easier.
> ive been having headaches.
> ...


When the body starts to fall apart (take the thyroid for instance), there is a domino effect.

You might also consider getting a ferritin test for most of us w/autoimmune disease do have low ferritin.

Here is info on that........................(some of your symptoms may be helped by adding iron if your ferritin is low.)

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

